
NASA’s Europa lander may be in jeopardy after the midterms - gok
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/10/18075556/jupiter-moon-europa-lander-nasa-john-culberson-midterms-life
======
stevenwoo
The article says that no one at NASA wanted a lander on this time schedule,
they wanted a flyby first as there was scientific consensus for that mission
to try to figure out what type of landing would be possible, the headline
seems misleading in being too succinct. The lander first path was one
congressman's pet project which ignored the agency's desire (as indicated by
consensus) and normal plans for such a target.

